# Yanmar (john deere 2210)



## harrietta

Hi out there everyone.My first trip here. The only other forums I belong to are Doo Talk and KTM talk.Now my question. I have a j.d. 2210 w/about 1200 hrs. Recently it has started to vibrate rather heavily at about 2500 rpm.I had the injectors tested and used 3 differant cleaners all to no avail. Has anyone experienced this vibration problem ?


----------



## winston

Could likely be in your drive shaft. Seems quite a few have experienced it. Here is a link you might take a look at. http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=159527


----------



## harrietta

*thanks*

I read the complete link,but mine vibrates even when it is not moving,which is why I thought it might be the injectors. The only other thing I can come up with is the hydraulics since they are active at all times even when not moving.


----------



## winston

harrietta said:


> I read the complete link,but mine vibrates even when it is not moving,which is why I thought it might be the injectors. The only other thing I can come up with is the hydraulics since they are active at all times even when not moving.


I thought that drive shaft turned all the time, moving or not. Is that not the way it works? I was thinking the hydrastatic transmission input turned all the time. Sorry about that.


----------



## RoadRash

I don't know about motor mounts on tractors, but could this be the problem? Just thinking...


----------



## plomb-loco

why you call yourself harrietta? thats were i live an im on doo talk and ktm talk and green tractor talk andcobra talk


----------



## bmaverick

How about doing a hydraulic fluid flush? Save the old fluid and screen through a very fine coffee filter metal mesh. Thus, if anything got in the fluid, you've got it. Also, depending on the Yanmar/JD, the hydraulic filter may need to be cleaned or replaced. (depends on the filter tech.)


----------

